# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Concours N°5 : ABIT vous offre un cadre photo avec imprimante intégrée !

## b0b0

ATTENTION ! Plus que 5 jours pour gagner ce magnifique cadre photo avec imprimante intégrée offert par ABIT.
 A vos panoplies ! 

 Pour fêter les 285 ans du concours Canard PC, il était normal de faire quelque chose d’un peu spécial. Nous nous sommes donc associés à la marque ABIT pour vous faire gagner un superbe cadeau : un cadre photo numérique permettant également d'imprimer ses photos. Ouais le même que celui testé dans le numéro 181. Un beau lot s'il en est car l’appareil coûte environ 235 euros soit le prix de 200,854700854 flans goût vanille nappage caramel, et ce n’est pas rien.

Après un mastermind brainstorming intensif avec ma petite sœur de 10 ans et une sortie au Marché Plus pour acheter la bouffe de mon chien moche, une idée géniale me vint à l’esprit (enfin géniale : on verra). En gros, vous allez devoir vous déguiser en ce que vous voulez. Le tip-top, c’est de fabriquer son propre déguisement. 

Encore une fois, je demande juste un peu d’imagination, de créativité, d’inventivité et d’autres trucs qui finissent en « vité ». Farfouillez chez vous ; vous trouverez votre bonheur. Pour les plus timides et les plus laids d'entre vous, il suffira de cacher votre visage. Et puis on sait très bien que la moitié du forum a déjà fait des soirées cosplay déguisée en Elfe Rose de la nuit.

Voilà, si vous voulez vous la péter avec votre cadre, suffit de participer. Je crois que tout a été dit et, si vous me le permettez, je m’en vais aider Casque Noir à finir son déguisement en crottes de chocolat. 

Ps : non rien.




Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Mug Bubule

> déguisées en elfe rose de la nuit.


Non, elfe de la nuit punk :misterT: .

----------


## b0b0

Je vais rajouter une photo du lot à gagner.

----------


## Gros Con n°1

Ok donc là c'est officiel, la rédac nous prend pour des cons, ... encore.

----------


## b0b0

Non c'est mon idée  :B): .

----------


## Sk-flown

*Say trukaÿ !!!*

Hein quoi ?

C'est pas encore les résultats, ha ok désolé.

----------


## caribou

LOL

----------


## mescalin

Moi aussi je me suis déjà déguisé en crotte avec un sac de couchage marron.

----------


## Mille-feuilles

Han ! Comme il est nul le lot à gagner.  ::o:

----------


## JCLB

la photo du gagnant sera elle en couv de CPC ?

----------


## b0b0

Non après vous allez dire qu'elle est moche :malin:

----------


## Pimûsu

Est ce que le déguisement peut être hors-charte ?

----------


## pkoikubi

Et voici mon envoi:



hop et bonjour à tout le monde.
Bonne soirée cordiale.

----------


## Pimûsu

C'est l'homme invisible ton déguisement ?

----------


## eystein

C'est le modele cadre "ch" de Abit ? Ok si vous me disqualifiez pour ce concours je comprendrai.

----------


## b0b0

C'est capitaine orgasmo  ::o:

----------


## Judith-Marie

Capitaine Orgazmo§

----------


## Guest

> et voici mon envoi
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/8041...d0dcc523c8.jpg
> 
> hop et bonjour à tout le monde


Wow. La barre est haute.

----------


## TEMP

Il faut un déguisement d'actualité ou on peut envoyer une photo d'un vieux - mais authentique cependant - ?

----------


## b0b0

De toute façon je pourrais pas contrôler l'actualité du déguisement au final.

----------


## L'invité

Ro merde pour battre un Capitaine Orgasmo va faloir envoyer le paté...
Et dès le début du concours quoi.  ::(:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> et voici mon envoi
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/8041...d0dcc523c8.jpg
> 
> hop et bonjour à tout le monde


Et les majuscules et les points?

----------


## Lacenaire

Bon, ça m'a demandé pas mal de temps, d'investissement et de cogitations diverses pour arriver à pondre ça. Je vous présente mon super cosplay de PAC(K)MAN!!!

Pièce jointe 495


Alors, hein ?!!! C'est beau non? Mais quel talent. Je devrai me lancer dans le tournage de films de zombies amateurs moi...

Bon, c'est pas tout mais j'ai un pack à terminer.

----------


## Marty

On doit se déguiser en "Attaché de presse" ?

Ah non, pardon, j'ai cru.

 ::siffle::

----------


## DamFrag

:D

----------


## DamFrag



----------


## Timekeeper

> 235 euros soit le prix de 200,854700854 flans goût vanille nappage caramel


Ca dépend, les flans vous les achetez chez Lidl pensant scandaleusement qu'ils sont les moins chers, ou bien vous allez chez [*play jingle*] *Leuclayr* [*stop jingle*] ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## b0b0

C'est marrant mais je crains le pire avec vos déguisements.
J'ai hate.
 ::ninja::

----------


## M0zArT

C'est cool ce concours mais il est marqué nul part qu'il faut *envoyer la photo* de soi-même déguisé ?!

Donc moi je propose que je suis déguisé en dark vador (casque noir compris) avec une armée de lapin couly à genoux devant moi, me vénérant tel leur maître suprême !

C'est bon, j'ai gagné ? Il est ou le cadre ?  :B):

----------


## b0b0

Sinon je me ferais peut être un deguisement, pour le fun  :B): .

:suspens:

----------


## Alab

On a le droit de présenter plusieurs déguisements ?
Deux semaines il dure le concours ?

----------


## b0b0

Ouaip et ouaip, plusieurs déguisements et deux semaines vous avez du temps donc.

----------


## Alab

Ok merci. Bonne chance à tous !

----------


## suppasam

Voila ma premiere...

Oui, je sais, c'est sobre tout ça, c'est la premiere j'ai dit.

----------


## suppasam

Et puis une autre dans la foulé.

----------


## znokiss

Je vais me déguiser en Casque et c'est sûr, je gagne.

----------


## Norochj

En voilà une d'une soirée un peu arrosé.



Et juste avant de boire:

----------


## Kette

Comme je me suis déjà déguisé plein de fois... comme j'ai jamais de photos de moi déguisé !   :<_<: 

Ah si j'ai trouvay !!!

Une momie mexicaine : 



Fin du concours dans 30 min. j'ay gagnay ! :B):  Vous pouvez m'envoyer l'or directement dans ma cave !

----------


## Gregouze

16h de travail  :B):

----------


## sciopath

Il est bien ce déguisement, mais si on danse ?

----------


## Daek

Faut faire du breakdance et ça passe ...  :;):

----------


## Fenrir

> Il est bien ce déguisement, mais si on danse ?


Arf rien que pour cette remarque tu devrais avoir droit à un lot !  ::):

----------


## Proktor

235 euros = 200,854700854 flans goût vanille nappage caramel
ou bien 7 862 225 439 310,20 Dollars Zimbabweens au taux de change du 22/07/2008.

----------


## captain_torche

> Il est bien ce déguisement, mais si on danse ?


On ne peut pas penser à tout !

----------


## johnclaude

> Je vais me déguiser en Casque et c'est sûr, je gagne.


Perdu le gagnant sera de toute façon Casque, ça finit dans un quart d'heure et 

Spoiler Alert! 


Ron meurt à la fin

 ::P:

----------


## Say hello

Je me tatte entre me déguiser en moi ou en spam culcul.
Mais je me sens pas trop d'être lapin rose.

----------


## Trebad

[IMG][/IMG]


ouais, peur de rien...

----------


## Graouu

Me suis déguisé en bombasse.. ca marche ?  :modespy:

----------


## Alab

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/699...0d877144a1.jpg
> 
> 
> ouais, peur de rien...



L'endroit me dit quelque chose c'est pas près du château de Vincennes là où ya les archives de l'armée ?? ... ou pas ?

----------


## Kette

> Me suis déguisé en bombasse.. ca marche ?  :modespy:
> 
> http://www.womens-fitness-workouts.c...g_breasts2.jpg



C'est truquay, c'est retouchay ! Ca se voit à mort.  ::ninja::

----------


## Trebad

> L'endroit me dit quelque chose c'est pas près du château de Vincennes là où ya les archives de l'armée ?? ... ou pas ?


Nan, rien à voir. C'est un château perdu au fin fond de la province, lors d'un GN se passant dans un asile de fous pendant la première guerre mondiale...

----------


## Gregouze

> Il est bien ce déguisement, mais si on danse ?


Les jambières se déchirent, les yeux (des lampes Leroy Merlin autocollantes) tombent, et pour serrer une gonzesse c'est mort.

Par contre on peut poser un verre sur l'épaule.

----------


## Judith-Marie

> Me suis déguisé en bombasse.. ca marche ?  :modespy:
> 
> http://www.womens-fitness-workouts.c...g_breasts2.jpg


Purée j'ai déjà dit que je ne voulais pas qu'on poste des photos de moi hors trombi.

----------


## Nelfe

> Purée j'ai déjà dit que je ne voulais pas qu'on poste des photos de moi hors trombi.


C'est con mais j'ai ri  ::mellow::

----------


## Guest

> Me suis déguisé en bombasse.. ca marche ?  :modespy:
> 
> http://www.womens-fitness-workouts.c...g_breasts2.jpg


Pas mal ce déguisement, mais si on danse ?


 ::siffle::

----------


## Télo

> Les jambières se déchirent, les yeux [...] tombent, et pour serrer la gonzesse c'est mort.


Même réponse.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Il est bien ce déguisement, mais si on danse ?


Rrogntudjû !

----------


## PolluXxX

Bon, un peu facile, mais y'a une histoire!



Faut savoir que ça a été pris durant une sortie scolaire en Allemagne, et que j'ai passé l'après-midi comme ça (suite à un pari), à rentrer dans tous les magasins en demandant s'ils n'avaient pas quelque chose à me donner pour mettre dans ma hotte. Sauf que je parlais pas Allemand, et ils n'ont rien compris.

C'est tout ce que j'ai trouvé dans mes dossiers, je ferai mieux si j'ai le temps!

----------


## Pimûsu

Là c'était Davy Croquette et sa victime, l'oursonne  :B): 



Plus récent, avec les moyens du bord (taie d'oreiller et serviette de plage, et une cuillère +15 en force) sur le Nil : le berbere

----------


## Moen

> C'est truquay, c'est retouchay ! Ca se voit à mort.





> Me suis déguisé en bombasse.. ca marche ?  :modespy:
> 
> http://www.womens-fitness-workouts.c...g_breasts2.jpg



Oui, CF les yeux, on voit bien que c'est une couleur photoshopée... pffffff  ::|:

----------


## b0b0

Bougez vous les gens !

----------


## Gros Con n°1

You first.

----------


## kazcroot

Ma copine en maya l'abeille et une son amie la fée "Fayo" Black sado maso




Ps: aucunes allusions scabreuses au monde des guêpes (aux dars planté dans la peau), ne sera toléré.

----------


## Wobak

ma copine déguisée en palmier (véridique)

----------


## Velgos

Ce concours me laisse perplexe.

----------


## Kette

> Bougez vous les gens !


Et toi ?

----------


## Gregouze

> Bougez vous les gens !


Oui mais non parce que déchire mes jambières et mes yeux tombent.

----------


## Daek

> Oui mais non parce que déchire mes jambières et mes yeux tombent.


Ah non mais une fois la photo prise tu peux le retirer ton déguisement en fait ...  ::rolleyes::  Tu n'es pas obligé de le garder jusqu'à l'annonce des résultats ...

----------


## sheep

Bon ben voila ma participation

De CPC">De CPC

----------


## _Uriel_

> Bon ben voila ma participation


Flute... mon idée.... les gros yeux en moins  ::|:

----------


## b0b0

> ma copine déguisée en palmier (véridique)
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/b162...ace3f0b75d.jpg


On voit ses seins  ::o:

----------


## eystein

Zombie Rugby !

----------


## sheep

les zombies boivent de la biere? je savais pas.

----------


## b0b0

Faites gaffes les gens, je sens bien qu'un d'entre vous est en train de préparer une déguisement de fou. :  psychologie :

Sinon ce weekend si je me fais chier je me déguise  :B):

----------


## Pimûsu

Bon je me suis pas foulé en postant des photos anciennes

Ce week-end, je m'en fais un pour l'occas !

----------


## eystein

Sheep seulement de la biere de cerveau  ::): .

----------


## Guest

> Bon ben voila ma participation
> 
> http://lh5.ggpht.com/_0JBdq0QNMEg/SS...s400/Lapin.jpgDe CPC">http://lh5.ggpht.com/_0JBdq0QNMEg/SS...s400/Lapin.jpgDe CPC


Super photo.

----------


## Darkfire8

Bon moi je participe pas mais j'aime bien me foutre de la tête des autres bouleys heu ... canards  alors j'attends avec impatience de voir vos délires ^^

----------


## Wobak

> On voit ses seins


Faut bien que je trouve un moyen de gagner non ? :D

----------


## Kette

En fait c'est complètement truquay, le carnaval c'est pas avant mars. Pourquoi tu as fait ce concours si tôt bObO ?   ::blink::

----------


## fadaring

En terme de lapin, c'est moi dans ma célèbre interprétation du lapin CPC bourré, photo prise à "La Guignette", haut lieu de perdition de la jeunesse de La Rochelle :


pour ne rien gacher, vous reconnaitrez à mes cotés Superman (le vrai).

----------


## _Uriel_

C'est un concours de déguisement ou de murge?

----------


## fadaring

Non mais j'me déguise pas en lapin à chaque murge hein...

Ou alors j'm'en souviens pas.

----------


## _Uriel_

Bon, de toutes façons, sobre ou pas, l'idée du lapin est prise, faut que je trouve autre chose...  ::|:

----------


## TheToune

> C'est un concours de déguisement ou de murge?


C'est pas la même chose  ::huh::

----------


## _Uriel_

> C'est pas la même chose


Bah... chais pas, Casimir, il était torché à chaque tournage?  ::blink::

----------


## El Gringo

> C'est pas la même chose


Nan mais c'est complémentaire. Sinon j'adore vos déguisements les gars, le lapin qui boude, le cocotier, c'est vraiment top sérieux. J'en profite d'ailleurs pour signaler que j'ai fait porter mon déguisement de CRS mexicain à un développeur,  je ne dis pas ça pour faire de la pub mais y'a une photo dans le prochain numéro de CPC...

----------


## b0b0

Bon je vais u npeu recadrer les mecs, parceque vous semblez tomber dans la facilité, y'a un beau lot à gagner , essayer de faire votre déguisement, là moi je pensais me coller des post it sur tout le corps.

----------


## Mug Bubule

Je me suis déguisé en Monsieur Chat :

----------


## le caca de l'espace

Mauvais topic.  :;):

----------


## scritche

Chaque année je me déguise pour venir faire peur aux méchants petits enfants de mon club sportif. Cette année je n'y coupe pas.




Ps: je suis au milieu, les autres c'est les ninjas fouettards qui tabasses les mioches pour qu'ils nous refillent des bonbons, des consoles de jeux, du pognon et les numéros de portable des grandes soeurs.

----------


## b0b0

HAn des ninjas  ::o:

----------


## Timekeeper

J'ai jamais eu de déguisement. Mais j'ai été le premier en France à avoir un appareil photo numérique en 1970, alors j'en met une preuve à la place.













Ou pas.

----------


## sheep

Des gardes du corps ninja c'est la classe et puis ça fait des points je pense.

----------


## PolluXxX

> J'ai jamais eu de déguisement. Mais j'ai été le premier en France à avoir un appareil photo numérique en 1970, alors j'en met une preuve à la place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Docteur Octupus est de retour!

----------


## SuperRupo

Ma modeste contribution :

----------


## MoKo

Voila l'occasion rêvée de présenter une petite photo de mon enterrement de vie de garçon avec un petit costume fait main de grande qualité  :;): 

Je vous laisse apprécier l'indifférence de la demoiselle en arrière plan  ::blink::

----------


## Judith-Marie

Bon b0b0, c'est quand que tu nous montre le tien?

----------


## b0b0

Jamais §

----------


## Yasko

Je tiens à préciser que cette belle brune n'est pas moi.  ::o: 

Edit :
Quand je dis que ce n'est pas moi, c'est l'ensemble qui n'est pas moi, le visage, et le corps.
Non, parce que faudrait pas qu'il y ait méprise sur un sujet aussi sérieux.

----------


## b0b0

Ha dommage qu'il y'ay ce visage ça me pertube  ::o: 

(une bande noir sur les yeux aurait suffit, là ça m'excite  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Yasko

OK pour le visage.
Voila, c'est corrigé :



:invert:

----------


## AliloH

Moi et des potes:



 :B): 








Bon ok l'originale n'est pas tout a fait pareil:





Puis moi le même jour en cours de psychologie de l'art, le prof était  ::mellow::  de voir un étudiant rentrer en cours avec un casque militaire  :B):

----------


## Kette

> Puis moi le même jour en cours de psychologie de l'art, le prof était  de voir un étudiant rentrer en cours avec un casque militaire 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/8161...2-1f36d1334875http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/3097...eca75eabd8.jpg


Et tu peux garder ton casque en cours ? De mon temps on m'interdisait mon sombrero !

----------


## fadaring

Pitet si t'avais mis un casque sur ton sombrero ca serait passé....

----------


## Timekeeper

> Puis moi le même jour en cours de *psychologie* de l'*art*, le prof était  de voir un étudiant rentrer en cours avec un casque *militaire*


Comme c'est surprenant  ::):

----------


## Kette

> Pitet si t'avais mis un casque sur ton sombrero ca serait passé....


Trop lourd et pas pratique pour la siestos.   ::ninja::

----------


## m4thi3u

Avec des accessoires made in hopital ya bon?

(euh c'est un deguisement de streum de l'hosto  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Timekeeper

OMG  ::wacko::

----------


## Marty

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0ec...40660c6543.jpg
> 
> Avec des accessoires made in hopital ya bon?
> 
> (euh c'est un deguisement de streum de l'hosto  )


 :^_^: 
La méga classe les séringues dans le nez !

----------


## _Uriel_

> Avec des accessoires made in hopital ya bon?
> 
> (euh c'est un deguisement de streum de l'hosto  )


Allez avoue, tu as essayé de te déguiser en caribou  ::P:

----------


## scritche

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/4d47ba7...d-b73065ba566b
> 
> .


Je sens un truc dans mon ventre.

----------


## fadaring

Comme une espèce de... fussoire?

----------


## b0b0

Plus que quelques jours !

----------


## yaka

Puisqu'il suffit de participer, je participe, vous marquerez la qualité de la photo (oui, parce que le costume...) .


Vous avez de la chance, ici on parle de photo, car j'avais une vidéo de moi en alizée qui prouve que je suis particulièrement bonne.
Et je ne eux poster mes deux plus beaux deguisements de ma vie:
Mon maquillage de terminator, qui m'avais pris du temps et des plaques grâce a une magnifique réaction a l'amoniaque du latex, en effet le photographe/cameraman de la soirée s'est trouvé une copine ce soir la, je n'ai plus aucune trace...
Mon déguisement de megaman pour le mardi gras en CM2, qui est tout simplement magnifique, et mon bras canon lançait de vrais cotillons, malheureusement, les preuves ne sont pas chez moi mais dans un vieil album trainant chez mes parents, dommage, car avec lui, impossible de perdre.

----------


## scritche

[quote=yaka;1600992]
http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/238d...931df0810d.jpg
quote]

T'es déguisé en gros qui pète?

----------


## Didinouchka

Dites les gens, c'est avant quand exactement qu'il faut mettre la photo du costume ? 

Parce que j'ai une idée de déguisement certifié à tendance losesque et bidesque, mais vu qu'il faut que je trouve encore un photographe....

----------


## Kette

> Dites les gens, c'est avant quand exactement qu'il faut mettre la photo du costume ? 
> 
> Parce que j'ai une idée de déguisement certifié à tendance losesque et bidesque, mais vu qu'il *faut que je trouve encore un photographe*....


Tu fais du nu que tu dois trouver un photographe ??







Sinon, comme d'hab, fin du concours dans 30 minutes. Puray, j'ai essayé de pas la dire celle-là, mais impossible de résister. Désolay.

----------


## Didinouchka

> Tu fais du nu que tu dois trouver un photographe ??


Non pas vraiment... J'aurais dû, ça m'aurait fait gagner des points... 
Donc heu voila ma contribution  ::P: 


Merci au photographe venu en urgence après une proposition en cours : "ouai je te paye une bière si tu me photographie déguisé en canard au milieu de mes canards". La tête qu'il a fait était priceless je dois dire.  ::P:

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Ah ah ! Le déguisement "je m'enroule dans ma couette" !  :^_^: 
Sinon, belle collection de canards !

----------


## Kette

> Non pas vraiment... J'aurais dû, ça m'aurait fait gagner des points... 
> Donc heu voila ma contribution 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/62b...9-7e862721eabb
> Bon, heu, l'image en cliquant ici, vu que ça veux pas... 
> 
> Merci au photographe venu en urgence après une proposition en cours : "ouai je te paye une bière si tu me photographie déguisé en canard au milieu de mes canards". La tête qu'il a fait était priceless je dois dire.


C'est qui le crapaud ?

Sinon tu as braqué la pêche aux canards à la fancy-fair de l'école pour avoir autant de canards ?  ::blink::

----------


## Didinouchka

> Ah ah ! Le déguisement "je m'enroule dans ma couette" ! 
> Sinon, belle collection de canards !


Je proteste, il y a des heures de recherche dans mon déguisement de canard, non mais ho ! 





> C'est qui le crapaud ?
> 
> Sinon tu as braqué la pêche aux canards à la fancy-fair de l'école pour avoir autant de canards ?


C'est une partie de ma collection personnelle, mais je te remercie, j'irais cambrioler l'école dont tu me parle, histoire d'agrandir celle-ci.

----------


## TheToune

> Je proteste, il y a des heures de recherche dans mon déguisement de canard, non mais ho ! 
> 
> 
> 
> C'est *une partie* de ma collection personnelle, mais je te remercie, j'irais cambrioler l'école dont tu me parle, histoire d'agrandir celle-ci.


 ::o: 

Ça te viens d'où cette obsession pour les canards ?

----------


## _Uriel_

Moi aussi, j'adore les canards... confits...  ::ninja::

----------


## Galdarok

> Je proteste, il y a des heures de recherche dans mon déguisement de canard, non mais ho ! 
> 
>  C'est une partie de ma collection personnelle, mais je te remercie, j'irais cambrioler l'école dont tu me parle, histoire d'agrandir celle-ci.


 
Hey, j'ai reconnu le piti canard sadomaso 

Spoiler Alert! 


et vibro

 ! J'ai le même  ::w00t::

----------


## Pimûsu

Attends bobo je poste ce week-end moi, comme prévu !

Sinon, j'ai les mêmes canards jaunes : des fois je les donne à mes chiens et après je balaye...

----------


## Didinouchka

> Sinon, j'ai les mêmes canards jaunes : des fois je les donne à mes chiens et après je balaye...


Monstre !
Y a des lois contre ça !

----------


## Jolaventur

En vrac Chamelier 


Femme voilée 

Dartagnan 


Le parrain

----------


## hiubik

Jolav pour toi un déguisement, c'est quand t'es habille comme les autres ::P: h34r:

----------


## b0b0

Vite plus que deux jours on va dire §

----------


## Doric

> Non pas vraiment... J'aurais dû, ça m'aurait fait gagner des points... 
> Donc heu voila ma contribution 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e83...86470a5c01.jpg
> 
> Merci au photographe venu en urgence après une proposition en cours : "ouai je te paye une bière si tu me photographie déguisé en canard au milieu de mes canards". La tête qu'il a fait était priceless je dois dire.


T'es rouge de honte ou tu abuse du litron?

----------


## Velgos

> Vite plus que deux jours on va dire §


Owi, vite.

----------


## caribou

> Allez avoue, tu as essayé de te déguiser en caribou


Pffff, trop mal imitay  ::rolleyes:: .

----------


## Manu Le Troll

Ma participation, s'il est encore temps.

----------


## Pimûsu

J'ai fini mes prises de vue, je vous poste ça dans les 2/3h qui viennent ! Attendez mooooooooooi !

EDIT :

Un autre déguisement sur le pouce, en tête de cochon de lait pour un diner solo aux chandelles made in CPC



Et là, je vous laisse "deviner" en qui je suis déguisé !
C'est laid, c'est maladroit mais c'est l'intention qui compte .


*Pimûsu - Concours n°5 CPC*

----------


## bigxtra

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/5517...1da8185163.jpg
> 
> Zombie Rugby !


_BIÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈRE.....  BIÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈRE....._

:zomb:

Comment je kiffe ce topic  ::ninja::

----------


## AliloH

J'aime ton hommage Pimûsu  ::cry::

----------


## m4thi3u

En Super Muchores Boy (oui je sais il n'existe pas encore comme super heros)  ::ninja::

----------


## b0b0

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/11f...3-d7863c82b298
> 
> en super muchores boy (oui je sais il n'existe pas encore comme super heros)


je vois pas §

----------


## le caca de l'espace

> J'ai fini mes prises de vue, je vous poste ça dans les 2/3h qui viennent ! Attendez mooooooooooi !
> 
> EDIT :
> 
> Un autre déguisement sur le pouce, en tête de cochon de lait pour un diner solo aux chandelles made in CPC
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/0993...28013446e3.jpg
> 
> Et là, je vous laisse "deviner" en qui je suis déguisé !
> ...


AHA ! Génial !  :^_^:

----------


## Anonyme2016

Woopitain il a un grumly!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Pimûsu

Non. J'en ai deux  :B):

----------


## Phenixy

Purée y en a qui ont pas peur...  ::mellow::

----------


## Pimûsu

Peur de quoi ?

----------


## scritche

> Peur de quoi ?


D'avoir non pas un mais deux Grumlys.
C'est doubler le risque de blagues à la con, ou de se faire découper à la tronconeuse, ou pire, retrouver de la mousse au chocolat sur tous les murs des chiottes et etre surpris à lecher pour pas gaspillé quand la copine reviens du boulot.

----------


## Pimûsu

Ma copine adore la mousse au chocolat, je la laisserais faire  ::): 

D'ailleurs je dois toujours avoir l'adresse de commande pour les intéressés.

Hay ouay :D ça se vend toujours, suffit de chercher ^^

Edit : ha non, je ne retrouve pas le mail... Sinon suffit d'en envoyer un à Jemini : http://www.jemini.fr/ et ils vous donnent les infos... Enfin en 2005 ça avait fonctionné ^^

----------


## yaka

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e83...86470a5c01.jpg


Moi je vote pour le cosplay de Super Rub'a'Dub, je suis fan.

----------


## blueray

Et hop, pour la soirée halloween de mon école!
A l'origine, dans l'idée, c'était de faire un masque de zombie, mais le colorant était vraiment super fort du coup c'est devenu une sorte de mister dégeuli.
Le truc sympa, c'est qu'au toucher, c'est presqu'aussi crade qu'on se l'imagine en regardant la photo.



Pour les petits magiciens de leurs doigts, la recette est assez simple: farine, eau, oeuf. et colorant. Awi, et le rouge c'est du faux sang acheté en magasin de farces attrapes.

----------


## b0b0

Demain soir résultat, sinon blueray tu sais pas vomir ou manger je sais pas trop.

----------


## Alab

Oh bah zut alors, je voulais me mettre une passoire sur la tayte et me faire passer pour un pseudo-responsable véreux de concours ... Zut alors ...  ::siffle::

----------


## t!grou

sinon moi je ne participe pas, mais je propose une idée a la con : 
"le gagnant est obliger d'aller chercher son prix a la rédac dans le même déguisement que celui qui l'a fait gagner."
non??  bon tant pis!!!! ::P:

----------


## Yasko

C'est bon, c'est fini ? J'ai gagné ?

----------


## Pimûsu

> sinon moi je ne participe pas, mais je propose une idée a la con : 
> "le gagnant est obliger d'aller chercher son prix a la rédac dans le même déguisement que celui qui l'a fait gagner."
> non??  bon tant pis!!!!


J'approuve !!

----------


## Pimûsu

Avec 5 jours de plus j'aurais pu faire plus de déguisements débilos pour ma vidéo... ::(: 

Ha mais je peux la mettre à jour  ::P: 

Non mais quand même, pour le principe, ce canard est un scandale ! :^_^: 

Et ceux qui ne participent pas aussi  ::|:

----------


## Darkjmfr

Encore 30 minutes.

----------


## Gregouze

J'ai hâte de gagner!

----------


## Jakez

On peut encore participer ?

----------


## Pimûsu

Hum je me demande si je ne me suis pas fourvoyé...

j'ai lu  "ATTENTION ! Plus que 5 jours pour gagner ce magnifique cadre photo avec imprimante intégrée offert par ABIT. A vos panoplies ! "
édité au 2/12/2008

Mais en fait il a du mettre ça avant ? ou bien ?

Je ne sais plus ! J'avais 4/5 idées loufoques à faire mais qui me prenaient du temps, donc si il y'a bien rallonge, je les intègre sinon désolé d'avoir donné de faux espoirs aux gens ^^

----------


## Jakez

Oui, alors ?
Pas de faux espoir, hein, tant qu'à avoir l'air c..., autant pas pour rien...

----------


## Jubator2000

Et voilà la déguisement de l'Homme de Kromagnon (avec son sceptre magique qui transforme les grosses littéraires en bonasses trop fortes à BF2)

----------


## Pimûsu

Y'a besoin de rien pour avoir l'air con, suffit de voir les gens tous les jours et sans forcer  ::P:

----------


## Jakez

Euh, je ne vois pas ta photo Jubator2000...

Et puis, oui, pour les cons. 
Mais il me faillait comme une sorte de Top Départ

Allez, je me lance :



Le jus d'orange
(la toute fin de soirée explique cet air prononcé d'accablement)

----------


## b0b0

IL RESTE DU TEMPS, sinon je vois pas ton truc Jakez.

----------


## Pimûsu

On ne voit pas vos photos sauf en faisant un quote pour avoir le lien...

C'est étrange...

Et combien de temps ?

C'est ce soir en fait la deadline ?

----------


## Jakez

Ouf,
ben moi nonplus, je ne vois pas mon truc...

c'est grave ?

pourtant je l'ai hébergée sur CPC, ma photo...

----------


## b0b0

Normal ne jamais héberger ses photos et ses potes sous CPC.

----------


## captain_torche

C'est surtout qu'il faut copier l'url de l'image, et pas celle de la page  :;):

----------


## Jakez

> C'est surtout qu'il faut copier l'url de l'image, et pas celle de la page


Ah,
je réessaie alors :


C'est mon déguisement de Jus d'Orange Jakez/Joker

voilà

Ah ben ouais, ça marche !

Merci captain_torche !

----------


## Kami93

Putain B0b0 t'es trop fort, l'idée de génie, vlà le monde qui se ridiculise pour un gagner un truc tout naze d'occasion que la redac aura utilisé 35 fois qui pourront même plus imprimer haha.
Ce topic est priceless en tous cas , merci, j'ai bien ri.

----------


## Hargn

> ATTENTION ! Plus que *30 minutes* pour gagner ce magnifique cadre photo avec imprimante intégrée offert par ABIT.
> A vos panoplies !


Fixed.

----------


## b0b0

> Putain B0b0 t'es trop fort, l'idée de génie, vlà le monde qui se ridiculise pour un gagner un truc tout naze d'occasion que la redac aura utilisé 35 fois qui pourront même plus imprimer haha.
> Ce topic est priceless en tous cas , merci, j'ai bien ri.


 :B): .

----------


## Jubator2000

Et voilà la déguisement de l'Homme de Kromagnon (avec son sceptre magique qui transforme les grosses littéraires en bonasses trop fortes à BF2)
Bon autant je suis à la rue et c'est deja fini, mais RAF !

----------


## fadaring

> Et voilà la déguisement de l'Homme de Kromagnon


Le superhéro de la Kro, pinèze c'est beau...

----------


## quantik

Voila j'attendais d'avoir un truc intelligent à dire pour mon premier post  ::|:

----------


## Pimûsu

Nan, mais, t'es né déguisé en fait ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Voila j'attendais d'avoir un truc intelligent à dire pour mon premier post 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/1a93...bb3aa521aa.jpg


Bien joué... Y'a du niveau bordel !

----------


## Pimûsu

Frais d'il y a 10 minutes, au taff



Devinez en quoi je suis déguisé !!!  ::o:  ::rolleyes::

----------


## b0b0

Une girafe ?

----------


## Pimûsu

indice : à droite c'est une torpille  ::blink:: 


...ou un pied de ventilo...

----------


## Alab

Euh un sous marin ??

----------


## b0b0

Une piscine ?

----------


## Pimûsu

Ha !

Tu vois Bobo que tu devrais allez voir Antoine sur son Atoll.

----------


## Alab

> Ha !
> 
> Tu vois Bobo que tu devrais allez voir Antoine sur son Atoll.



C'est bon j'ai trouvé ? Merci pour le cadre photo numérique au revoir !

----------


## El Gringo

Il est trop ben ce sous-marin j'en avais un exactement comme ça dans ma baignoire !

----------


## Guest

> Il est trop ben ce sous-marin j'en avais un exactement comme ça dans ma baignoire !


Quelle baignoire ?

----------


## Pimûsu

Vu le sous-marin, il devait avoir la salle de bain de Lara C.

----------


## El Gringo

> Quelle baignoire ?


Vas-y traite moi de menteur et j'invoque Maitre Grand B au tribunal pour diffamation en réunion avec préméditation.

----------


## Guest

> Vas-y traite moi de menteur et j'invoque Maitre Grand B au tribunal pour diffamation en réunion avec préméditation.


Je l'ai à ma botte grâce à des gifs Phoenix Wright, tu me fais pas peur.

----------


## Pimûsu

Ne sous estime pas la puissance de Tex Murphy

----------


## rascOu

Salut à tous ! 
Voila notre contribution avec ma copine : Un espion alpin, à l'épreuve des crevasses et des avalanches, équipé d'une foreuse, d'un équipement de protection furtive type "Spectacle de Pedro l'avaleur de sabre" et de jumelles cyberpunk amphibies en carton.*

Nous l'avons astucieusement nommé : "Espion avaleur de sabre coincé dans une crevasse avec une avalanche"



Les tofs en détails ici !
http://rascou.free.fr/cpc/

Au passage merci de me faire passé pour un con dans le métro toutes les 2 semaines en me marrant tout seul devant cpc.

Que dieu vous tripote.

----------


## t!grou

je crois que tu n'es pas le seul a rire connement dans le metro avec cpc dans les mains!!!!    j'en fait les frais tous les jours!!!!!

----------


## Alab

Donc en fait on peut venir se ridiculiser ici même si le concours est fini sans aucun espoir de gagner ! Merci de ne pas avoir locker les sujet dès la fin car on voit de belles 'créations'  ::XD::

----------


## Pimûsu

il reste 2 jours je crois...

----------


## b0b0

> Salut à tous ! 
> Voila notre contribution avec ma copine : Un espion alpin, à l'épreuve des crevasses et des avalanches, équipé d'une foreuse, d'un équipement de protection furtive type "Spectacle de Pedro l'avaleur de sabre" et de jumelles cyberpunk amphibies en carton.*
> 
> Nous l'avons astucieusement nommé : "Espion avaleur de sabre coincé dans une crevasse avec une avalanche"
> 
> http://rascou.free.fr/cpc/diapo.jpg
> 
> Les tofs en détails ici !
> http://rascou.free.fr/cpc/
> ...


Tout ça fait rien que pour le concours ?

----------


## Pimûsu

Il doit habiter dans une usine d'emballage ma parole  ::):  J'aime bien les jumelles

Encore cet aprèm' et j'édite ma vidéo ^^

----------


## blueray

Ce concours est bizarre...Pourquoi il reste toujours 30 minutes, et quelques heures plus tard, la durée restante se compte en jour?... ::rolleyes::

----------


## Jakez

> Ce concours est bizarre...Pourquoi il reste toujours 30 minutes, et quelques heures plus tard, la durée restante se compte en jour?...



Tant mieux pour les jus d'orange et autres fusiliers alpins du futur, en même temps..

----------


## Pimûsu

Ma dernière contribution de l'après-midi/nuit :





J'ose pas mettre mon déguisement de pinup... Mr O.B. m'ayant déjà mis 6 points aux fesses dès mon arrivée sur le trombi  ::(: 

Edit : add de Cutter à la vidéo(quand elle sera validée), à défaut des autres projets ayant échoués comme un poney dans une baignoire.... La vie est mal faite !

*Cpc_concours_bis*

----------


## Didinouchka

Bon allez, une autre contribution qui nuira certainement à ma réputation si un jour je deviens un personnage public (ce qui bien heureusement n'arrivera pas). 

Je suis déguisé en médicaments, en barbiturique plus précisément  ::P: 









Bon, sur la photo on ne voit pas bien, mais le talon de la chaussure c'est un couteau acéré. 




Bon, désolé pour la qualité des photos, mon photographe m'ayant fait faux bond, je dois me débrouiller avec un mini pied, mon bureau et le retardateur. 
Un grand merci à Nounours qui s'est prêté de bonne grâce à la séance photo. Et à mon Septa pour le soutient via webcam, et l'assurance que malgré ça il ne me larguerai pas.

----------


## El Gringo

J'ai rien compris mais vous êtes complètement tarés, c'est cool.

----------


## Galdarok

Bon alors kicéki ka gagné ???

----------


## Pimûsu

C'est Casque Noir pour son déguisement en crotte je pense.  :;):

----------


## Didinouchka

> J'ai rien compris mais vous êtes complètement tarés, c'est cool.


Bah heu pourtant c'est simple. 
Je suis habillé en rose, j'ai de longs cheveux blonds, et je suis maquillé en prostituée = barbie. 
Nounours a une photo de Rick (le type qui vous rickrolled ou un truc du genre) = rick. 
J'ai un gros couteau à la main que je lui enfonce dedans = tue 

Si on remet dans l'ordre : barbie tue rick = barbiturique...  ::P:

----------


## Pimûsu

Si Barbie était comme ça quand j'étais petit, je pense que j'les aurais volées (sans i), les barbies de ma soeur  ::rolleyes::

----------


## b0b0

Bon je délibère bientôt et on verra qui sera le grand gagnant.

----------


## le caca de l'espace

Sans participer, j'me vois déjà gagnant.  :B):

----------


## Kette

> Bon *je délibère* bientôt et on verra qui sera le grand gagnant.


Réunion extraordinaire !  ::o:

----------


## Pimûsu

Pendant ce temps, à Vera Cruz 

[espagnol] 
Homme : Et avec ça madame ? 
Femme : Non, c'est tout, merci. Combien vous dois-je ? 
Homme : $13,95. 
[/espagnol]

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Bah heu pourtant c'est simple. 
> Je suis habillé en rose, j'ai de longs cheveux blonds, et je suis maquillé en prostituée = barbie. 
> Nounours a une photo de Rick (le type qui vous rickrolled ou un truc du genre) = rick. 
> J'ai un gros couteau à la main que je lui enfonce dedans = tue 
> 
> Si on remet dans l'ordre : barbie tue rick = barbiturique...


Omahgahd, j'ai ri.  ::mellow:: 

 :^_^:

----------


## Didinouchka

> Omahgahd, j'ai ri.


Contente d'avoir fait rire une personne ::P:

----------


## Jolaventur

> Bah heu pourtant c'est simple. 
> Je suis habillé en rose, j'ai de longs cheveux blonds, et je suis maquillé en prostituée = barbie. 
> Nounours a une photo de Rick (le type qui vous rickrolled ou un truc du genre) = rick. 
> J'ai un gros couteau à la main que je lui enfonce dedans = tue 
> 
> Si on remet dans l'ordre : barbie tue rick = barbiturique...


Ah oué puté y'a de l'idée 
J'aurais pas trouvé sans l'explication.
Moi je cherchais une boite de cachets.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Contente d'avoir fait rire une personne


C'était du pur "nonsense".  :;):

----------


## Velgos

Perso j'ai compris avant même de voir les photos, vous êtes juste des êtres conventionnels à l'esprit étriqué, je vois pas d'autre explication. Oui, toi aussi Gringo. Conventionnel de chie !

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Perso j'ai compris avant même de voir les photos, vous êtes juste des êtres conventionnels à l'esprit étriqué, je vois pas d'autre explication. Oui, toi aussi Gringo. Conventionnel de chie !


J't'en prie, fais pas ton gros snob bobo...

----------


## Velgos

> J't'en prie, fais pas ton gros snob bobo...


Si t'm'en prie je vais tâcher de lutter contre ma vraie nature. Pour toi.

Sinon j'avais loupé que le concours était finit: http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=31572
Mais j'ai appris du coup que b0b0 n'a AUCUN pouvoir: il ne peut ni dépinner, ni même fermer son propre sujet haha.  ::lol::

----------


## b0b0

Mes concours déchirent, parcontre merci, on dépinne et on pine l'autre.

----------

